# Tips on wheel bearing greasing



## Matador Mac (Mar 31, 2004)

I am just looking at the beginning of our second season with a 21 RS purchased new last year. I would like to work on the wheels this weekend.

How do I check for adequate grease in the wheel assemblies? If they need greasing what is the best way in which to accomplish this?

I do have good mechancial skills and tools but have not done this job before.

Regards

Mark MacKenzie
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Canada


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi. Mark,

If yours is like mine it has the auto flush greasers (black hub with a zerk fitting). My outback had never been greased so I had to push the rubber center over the zerk fitting (line up zerk and push with grease gun end untill zerk pops through rubber) to gain access to the zerk fitting, once I got it then it was just a matter of 7-9 pumps with a hand held grease gun. Now remember mine was never done before so I had to fill the rubber bladder, you can see it extending out as it fills but don't overfill it and blow out the back seal. If it has been greased before then maybe 2-3 pumps will do it. I used a high temp synt. red grease







. Good luck and I hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Kirk,

Hey, so you actually end up putting a hole in that soft rubber in the middle of the wheel?

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm a big believer in removing the hubs, changing the seals, inspecting the bearings and repacking them every season. Using the easy lube fittings keeps grease in there,but doesn't replace the grease in the bearing itself, only cleaning it and repacking it does that. While it's apart, the brakes and the magnet assembly can be inspected and adjusted. For 12 bucks in parts and a few hours work, it's cheap insurance IMO.

I found a link for a step by step 
http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/bearings.html

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Randy







,yes I ended up putting a hole in the rubber, could not find another way to do it. I used the grease gun end like I described above, so only the little tip pokes through.
Mike







, I also agree with your point and will probaly remove and inspect maybe next year when the unit is a couple years old. This greasing feature was one thing I liked about the outback so I thought I would alternate between the two. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Kirk,

Alternating sounds like a good idea.









Is it okay to poke a hole in the rubber dust cap? The dust cap pops off easy enough and it will keep dust and grime out. I'm not quite sure on how those work.

When I repacked the bearings, I just pumped grease in there afterwards until it was coming out a little around the bearing. I was afraid to get too much in there and blow out the rear seal. Then I put the dust cap back on.

Mike


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I've never heard of putting a hole in the dust cover. No offense but that makes no sense at all to me. On my 24ft. cargo trailer the manual tells you to remove the rubber plug and pump in your grease until clean grease is seen coming out around you zerk fitting. Your done, wipe off the excess and install the plug. My Outback has the same type hub lubing system. These type hubs are so easy to use I wish they had them thoughtout my years as a mechanic.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Mark, I found on page 20 of the axle manual the instructions for greasing hubs. 
1. Remove the rubber plug from the grease cap
2. Insert grease hun on the grease zerk
3. pump until new grease begins to appear
4. Replace rubber plug.

Follow the link to see an animated picture of this procedure.
Al-Ko hub greasing

hope this helps
Dan


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh may have messed up







, like I said I could not figuer how to get to the zerks and didn't get any info on the greasers and thought some grease is better than none. Oh well may have to order new rubber pieces. Still don't know how they come apart, do they unscrew or pop in or do you have to pull the tire? Kirk

oh I definitely messed up shy . Fixjet, went to that site found the manual and downloaded it, good info thanks. Still leaves me with how do you get the rubber cap off??


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kirk,

I know if you tap the whole silver metal cap it will come off. I used a hammer and lightly tapped down on it working my way around until it came out.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The rubber dust cap just sits in a groove. Grab the outside edge with your finger nail and pull it off. Pump grease into the zerk until you have new grease coming out of the bearing. The grease will come out 360 degrees around your grease gun fitting. Wipe off the excess and reinstall the dust cap in the groove. On my Outback I don't remove and grease the bearings, no need to with this system. On my 24ft Forest River Snowmoibile trailer I do pull the hubs, but only because a snowmobile trailer is used on roads with salty conditions and the brakes need to be cleaned of the salt after the season is done. If it were not for the salt issue I would just flush new grease thought them like I do on the Outback. Hope this helps.


----------

